# 11 wt Sage One / Abel Super 11 like new



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Are you ready for bull reds, jacks, and bluewater? Over in classifieds.









11 Wt Sage One / Abel Super 11 for sale


This top of the line all American rod and reel are as close to new condition as 7 year old fly equipment can be. I used them 3 times in 2014. After that, backed the drag off, cleaned it all and stuck in the back of the closet. Sage tube has some some minor dings and scratches from travel...




www.2coolfishing.com


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

@Laguna Freak did you ever sell this?


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

whaler76 said:


> @Laguna Freak did you ever sell this?


Yes. Sold.


----------

